# Roofu-Technik, Email-Rechnung erhalten



## MoneFö (26 Mai 2012)

Hallo bekomme zur Zeit oft mal komische Rechnungen die ich nicht zuordnen kann. Wir haben da nichts bestellt und ich öffne die zip datei auch besser nicht. Ist davon noch jemand betroffen?
Die jetzt drohen aber wir können doch nichts zahlen was wir nicht bestellt haben. Versuchung ist ja schon hoch die Datei zu öffnen, aber wenn wir nichts gekauft haben, hmm..

Roofu kenn ich auch nicht, habt ihr diese mail auch bekommen? Wir haben nichts bestellt.
Absender ist wnpanderson.  Kenn ich nicht und ist auch komisch.

Guten Tag xxxxxx

in Bezug auf unsere Rechnung Nr.: 14735102 und unsere 1. sowie auch unsere 2. 
Mahnung mussten wir heute feststellen, dass Ihre Zahlung bei uns noch immer 
nicht beglichen ist. Dies bedeutet einen einseitigen Vertragsbruch Ihrerseits. 
Nach geltendem Recht könnten wir die offene Forderung bereits jetzt bei Gericht 
anmelden. Wir geben Ihnen jedoch trotzdem noch eine letzte Möglichkeit, Ihre 
vertragliche Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie unverzüglich die ausstehende 
Summe in Höhe von 411.00 EURO an uns zur Zahlung bringen.

Die Rechnung und die Bestelleinzelheiten finden Sie im Zusatzordner 

Nach geltendem Recht sind wir befugt, die anfallenden Kosten geltend zu machen. 
Alle bereits angefallenen und noch entstehenden Kosten (Mahnkosten, 
Rechtsanwalts- und Gerichtskosten) gehen zu Ihren Lasten.

Vermeiden Sie unnötigen Ärger und weitere Kosten und erfüllen Sie den mit uns 
abgeschlossenen Vertrag!



Roofu-Elektronik Online-Handel mit Sitz in Essen


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2012)

Mugu-Scheiß mit angeschlossener Trojanerdatei


> Wir haben da nichts bestellt und ich öffne die zip datei auch besser nicht.










Bitte hier einwerfen






Das gibts mittlerweile mit SMS-Diensten, Amazon und weiß der Teufel noch alles mit wechselnden Beträgen


----------



## nike (29 Mai 2012)

Auch ich habe heute von dieser Firma eine Rechnung erhalten, Forderung 668 €. Der gleiche Text.
Kann ich wohl auch unter P ablegen.

mfg-
nike
Unterschrift
Vorstand: XXX

[Modedit by Hippo:Klarnamen entfernt]


----------



## bernie683 (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen!

Habe am Pfingstmontag (Nachmittag) ähnliche Mail erhalten.
Muss ich was unternehmen oder nur in die Tonne?

Guten Morgen, in Bezug auf unsere Rechnung Nr.: 54580325 und unsere 1. sowie auch unsere 2. Mahnung mussten wir heute feststellen, dass Ihre Zahlung bei uns noch immer nicht gebucht ist. Dies bedeutet einen einseitigen Vertragsbruch Ihrerseits. Nach geltendem Recht könnten wir die offene Forderung bereits jetzt bei Gericht anmelden. Wir geben Ihnen jedoch trotzdem noch eine letzte Möglichkeit, Ihre vertragliche Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie unverzüglich die ausstehende Summe in Höhe von 733.00 EURO an uns zur Zahlung bringen. Möglicherweise konnten wir Ihre Zahlung nicht zuordnen, weil z.B. der Verwendungszweck nicht korrekt angegeben wurde. Die Bestelleinzelheiten und die Rechnung können Sie im zugefügtem Zip Ordner ansehen. Nach geltendem Recht sind wir befugt, die anfallenden Kosten geltend zu machen. Alle bereits angefallenen und noch entstehenden Kosten (Mahnkosten, Rechtsanwalts- und Gerichtskosten) gehen zu Ihren Lasten. Vermeiden Sie unnötigen Ärger und weitere Kosten und erfüllen Sie den mit uns abgeschlossenen Vertrag. Pailu-Technik Online-Handel mit Sitz in Bielefeld Vorstand: Manfred Müller, Maria Wolf Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender: Walter Pichler Gesellschaftssitz: Keiserslauter 31909


----------



## Teleton (29 Mai 2012)

Das ist eine Fälschung. Einziger Sinn ist Dich dazu zu bringen den Anhang zu öffnen. Wenn Du das machst fängst Du Dir einen Virus. Im Moment sind Millionen von Mails mit Dutzenden von verschiedenen Texten unterwegs. Immer geht es um Kohle und nachsehen muss man in einer angehängten Datei.


----------



## bernie683 (29 Mai 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das ist eine Fälschung. Einziger Sinn ist Dich dazu zu bringen den Anhang zu öffnen. Wenn Du das machst fängst Du Dir einen Virus. Im Moment sind Millionen von Mails mit Dutzenden von verschiedenen Texten unterwegs. Immer geht es um Kohle und nachsehen muss man in einer angehängten Datei.


 

Gottseidank hat Norton vor dem öffnen der Zip Datei gewarnt.
Brauche also nichts zu machen. Dann ab in die Tonne.

Danke
bernie683


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2012)

bernie683 schrieb:


> Gottseidank hat Norton vor dem öffnen der Zip Datei gewarnt.
> Brauche also nichts zu machen. Dann ab in die Tonne.
> 
> Danke
> bernie683


Was kam denn für eine Meldung?


----------



## bernie683 (29 Mai 2012)

Warnung ZIP Datei von unbekannten Absendern nicht öffnen.
Das habe ich dann auch sein lassen und 2 x einen kompletten Virus Scan durchgeführt.

Wie ich leider erst später feststellte war der Trojaner bereits in der E-Mail
(und auch in der ZIp Datei). Am besten überhaupt nicht öffnen


----------



## klausp (30 Mai 2012)

bernie683 schrieb:


> Wie ich leider erst später feststellte war der Trojaner bereits in der E-Mail
> (und auch in der ZIp Datei). Am besten überhaupt nicht öffnen


 
Wie ist das zu verstehen : Der Trojaner war bereits in der E-Mail und auch in der Zip-Datei?
Das liest sich eher so, als hättest Du den Anhang trotz aller Warnungen doch geöffnet.


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2012)

Das wäre wieder eine neue "Qualität" der Spam-Mails.
Aber eher ungewöhnlich.


----------



## bernie683 (30 Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist, daß ich die ZIP zwar runtergeladen aber nicht geöffnet habe.
Von den Warnungen wußte ich vorher nichts. Was kann der Trojaner angerichtet haben?
Keinerlei Erfahrung.


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2012)

Na dann ist doch gut!
Die Mail selbst enthielt bisher keinen bekannten Schadscript.
Sowas würde entgegen den Interessen der Spammer nämlich bereits beim Mailprovider ausgefiltert. Ich glaube selbst Yahoo würde da hellhörig (und die sind Spammern gegenüber eigentlich traditionell merkbefreit)
Deswegen verschachteln die Übelbuben den Trojaner verschachtelt in zwei Zips


----------



## Harry12345 (26 Juli 2012)

MoneFö schrieb:


> Hallo bekomme zur Zeit oft mal komische Rechnungen die ich nicht zuordnen kann. Wir haben da nichts bestellt und ich öffne die zip datei auch besser nicht. Ist davon noch jemand betroffen?
> Die jetzt drohen aber wir können doch nichts zahlen was wir nicht bestellt haben. Versuchung ist ja schon hoch die Datei zu öffnen, aber wenn wir nichts gekauft haben, hmm..
> 
> Roofu kenn ich auch nicht, habt ihr diese mail auch bekommen? Wir haben nichts bestellt.
> ...


 
...so ein schmarren hab ich auch bekommen,nur ne andere Firma.Weg mit dem Mist.
Und nicht den Angang öffnen.

Im anderen Fall sehen wir uns gezwungen, unsere Gelder durch ein Inkasso-Unternehmen einzuklagen. Das wird hohe Gebühren für Sie bedeuten.
Ihre Rechnung und Produkten Liste finden Sie in dem angefügten Schreiben.
Kommen Sie jetzt unserer Aufforderung nach und sparen Sie sich weitere Kosten.
Mit verbindlichen Grüßen
GüntherTechnik-Online Ltd.
Gesellschaftssitz in Allstedt
Umsatzsteuer: DE313619889
Leiter: Silas Sommer


[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und überflüssiges Blafaselblub gelöscht]


----------



## walfrech (26 Juli 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe auch 2 Rechnungen erhalten,beide von verschiedenen Gold-Online Shops ,beide drohen mir mit ger. Schritten wenn ich die Rechnungen von 813,19 und 899,93 EURO nicht überweise zu einem bestimmten Termin! Ich war sehr erstaunt,denn ich kenne diese Shops nicht und habe da auch nie was bestellt!
Die Rechnung und Zahlschein wären im Anhang!
Zum Glück ließ sich dieser Anhang nicht öffnen,weil ich durch den Virenscanner gewarnt wurde,komischerweise ist dieser Anhang auch noch gezipt und im MS-Dos  Format !!!!!


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2012)

walfrech schrieb:


> ... komischerweise ...


Da ist gar nix komisch - das ist volle Absicht um das ganze noch mehr zu verschleiern


----------



## basailuolin (13 August 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe auch 2 Rechnungen erhalten,beide von verschiedenen Gold-Online Shops ,beide drohen mir mit ger. Schritten wenn ich die Rechnungen von 813,19 und 899,93 EURO nicht überweise zu einem bestimmten Termin! Ich war sehr erstaunt,denn ich kenne diese Shops nicht und habe da auch nie was bestellt!
Die Rechnung und Zahlschein wären im Anhang!
Zum Glück ließ sich dieser Anhang nicht öffnen,weil ich durch den


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

sicherheitshalber Virencheck machen. Wenn Du Dich ein bisschen auskennst, schick die Zip wie sie ist an einen online-Scanner und schau, was rauskommt

virustotal.com oder so


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2012)

Ich fange grade sämtliche Threads zu diesem Thema zusammen
Alles was in diese Tüte mit dubiosen Rechnungen mit ZIP-Anhang gehört findet ihr hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/forderung-nach-vertragsbruch-23-05-2012-nutzer-xxxxxxx.38912/
Hier also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nochwas - bitte vor dem Posten lesen!


----------

